# Nvidia nForce Driver with HW audio !

## falc0n24

Yes!!

It's true.

Look here http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0283

 :Smile: 

K.

----------

## irondog

I begin to like nvidia. Now I'll remove my sblive and plug it in an older pc also having onboard sound and no hw mixing in Linux.

----------

## Pink

Excellent. Nvidia are doing well for the linux community, I hate to say it but it is about time - good for them.   :Cool: 

----------

## codergeek42

I've posted it on the sticky. I think they got tired of all our emails 

HOOORRA!!

@_@

----------

## nightm4re

okay, so now we have that.  I've kludged together a somewhat functional setup with ALSA of my nforce2 onboard sound, how exactly do i remove all that stuff?  Or should i even do it?

Any chance this will be in portage like now?

----------

## XK

cool how can I use the Ethernet Driver that they have included  :Shocked: 

----------

## cthulhu-tonic

I can't find anything in the documentation to tell me whether it is an OSS driver or ALSA driver, anyway it doesn't seem to be working with ALSA so I would assume the former.

tonic

----------

## zoomer

Yes! it is OSS based driver

----------

## ptcoakley

This is crazy :O. Never expected this at all! Both drivers work great.

----------

## Bungopolis

 *zoomer wrote:*   

> Yes! it is OSS based driver

 

This is not a particularly good thing, as ALSA is quickly replacing OSS and is far superior. It's a pain as it means more complicated configuration, and a heavier kernel.

----------

## mean

It seems encoding to ac3 is also activated ?

----------

## Realmaker

Is this driver for 2.4 or 2.6 kernels?

----------

## mean

-mplayer does not like these drivers much

-Xine induce a delay (noticeable)

- easy to crash

Still some work ahead

----------

## tehdely

Just tried these on Arch Linux with a 2.6.8-rc4-love2 kernel.

nvnet appears to work ok, nvsound hard-locks the machine when it is insmoded (uh oh   :Shocked:  )

Pity that it's OSS-only anyway, since I am an ALSA man  :Razz: 

----------

## altorus

Anyone had any luck with the hardware mixing on an MCP south bridge?  ie the non sound storm one?  Or is this hardware mixing sound storm only.

I couldn't get the hardware mixing to go on my MCP mobo

----------

## PrakashP

no soundstorm, no dsp, no hw mixing

You cannot expect hw mixing, if you just have an ac'97 codec onboard. So your sound is just as good as from another average mobo.

An ac'97 codec is basically not more than an ADC and DAC. No DSPs... This is the difference between a "real" soundcard and an ac'97 codec. The soundstrom is a "real" soundcard onboard.

----------

## servo888

I'm lost... so very lost. 

My laptop has an nforce3 motherboard, I installed the nvidia driver and it seems to work smoothly. It's very stable, I'm having no problems with xine, no problems with mplayer, and of course no HW mixing because it seems it's just a generic AD'97... I'm just going to buy an external USB soundcard from Creative, and use it instead of this onboard crap =\.

regards,

--oh PS: /etc/init.d/alsasound stop BEFORE you load the nvsound module.

----------

## PrakashP

soundstorm is in MCP-T *only*, ie nforce2 only...

There will be nforce4 with soundstorm2 in 2005...

----------

## luisfeser

I can't install the audio drivers  :Sad: 

The net drivers works well, but the audio, when the instalation is in "testing kernel.. modprobe" at 40% my pc hangs and i have to reboot with reset button.

What's wrong? i think i have to put/put-out anything in kernel, alsa or oss. Now i haven't put the intel_8x0, but it still hanging.

So i have had /etc/init.d/alsasound stop. And i haven't got a sound daemon.

Any sugestion

PD: sorry about my english  :Wink: 

----------

## altorus

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> no soundstorm, no dsp, no hw mixing
> 
> You cannot expect hw mixing, if you just have an ac'97 codec onboard. So your sound is just as good as from another average mobo.
> 
> An ac'97 codec is basically not more than an ADC and DAC. No DSPs... This is the difference between a "real" soundcard and an ac'97 codec. The soundstrom is a "real" soundcard onboard.

 

Thanks for that thats more or less what i suspected, nice to have proof tho.

Just a shame i couldn't find any IGP/MCP-T boards when i was building this system.  Oh well

----------

## d4rk74m4

 *luisfeser wrote:*   

> I can't install the audio drivers 
> 
> The net drivers works well, but the audio, when the instalation is in "testing kernel.. modprobe" at 40% my pc hangs and i have to reboot with reset button.
> 
> 

 

I'm having the same problems here, I can get the installer to modprobe the driver if I just enable the OSS bit.  But once the installers done the modprobe, it will hardlock my machine on any attempt to modprobe/insmod it.

I'm at a complete loss here.

----------

## zoomer

d4rk74m4,

Which kernel are you running ?

Before loading the nvidia nforce driver, did you make sure no other sound driver is loaded ?

----------

## PrakashP

So guys I also tried thius and no luck. I think I found out that regparm needs to be disabled. With it, it immediately locks up. Without it at least shows the text "..bla taints kernel" and then locks up. I also have 4k stacks deactivated. alsa is deac, only oss support act. kernel is 2.6.8-rc4-ck2.

----------

## Realmaker

Where can i find out the name of the modules?

----------

## PrakashP

It should be nvsound and nvnet.

----------

## michael3

Hello

I have got an Asus A7n8X-E Board and the sound doesn't work. 

Which Kernel Options should I enable, to use the sound? Should I use the soundserver arts? 

Or can somebody give me an other solution that my sound works?

nvmixer detect the Module without errors.

thanks!

PS: I got 2 Mails from nvidia to remember me, that the driver is ready  :Razz: 

----------

## M.u.r.k.

Hi,

installed the module and it works (nearly) like a charm - no freezes, skips or anything else (Mobo: Shuttle FN41 with NForce2, Kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r14).

Only problem I have. There is no sound when playing an audio cd in the cdrom drive (Headphone plugged into the front jack of the cdrom works). Can anyone confirm this or is it only me who got this problem?

Thanks - Markus

----------

## Bungopolis

M.u.r.k -- this means your CD drive is playing CDs in analogue mode. In order to hear the output other than through the headphone socket, you will need to run a cable from the connector on the CD drive (its usually next to the jumpers) to the internal CD_IN connector on your sound board. The drive usually comes with the appropriate cable, but you might have to go and buy one seperately.

If you have already done this, make sure the mixer level for the CD_IN is unmuted and up.

----------

## M.u.r.k.

 *Bungopolis wrote:*   

> M.u.r.k -- this means your CD drive is playing CDs in analogue mode. In order to hear the output, you will need to run a cable from the connector on the CD drive (its usually next to the jumpers) to the internal CD_IN connector on your sound board. The drive usually comes with the appropriate cable, but you might have to go and buy one seperately.
> 
> If you have already done this, make sure the mixer level for the CD_IN is unmuted and up.

 

the cable is connected and worked fine with the sb-live card i used before, i just double checked its connected correctly. thats not the problem i think. 

edit: nvmixer says that all channels are unmuted

----------

## michael3

can somebody help me please?

 *Quote:*   

> I have got an Asus A7n8X-E Board and the sound doesn't work. 
> 
> Which Kernel Options should I enable, to use the sound? Should I use the soundserver arts? 
> 
> Or can somebody give me an other solution that my sound works? 
> ...

 

----------

## CrAzYChIcK

I just found out that my EPoX 8RDA3+ has MCP not MCP-T didn't realize it when i bought it.  :Sad:  *cries* i sold a Asus A7n8X Deluxe for this board... (for better overclocking)

the MCP-T generally sounds better, right? (course it has hardware mixing which is great...) i'm thinking of RMA'ing my board and paying the restocking fee for a Abit-NF7-S cuz sound is somewhat important to me.Last edited by CrAzYChIcK on Sun Aug 22, 2004 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gentii

huh ? If sound is important, then buy an external sound card, like an audigy 2 or something.

----------

## nbkolchin

 *michael3 wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
> I have got an Asus A7n8X-E Board and the sound doesn't work. 
> 
> Which Kernel Options should I enable, to use the sound? Should I use the soundserver arts? 
> ...

 

I've got same board:

- kernel 2.6.* (enable ALSA and select intel8x0 sound driver as modules)

- put snd-intel8x0 in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Technically this is all. I'm not using new nvidia drivers: they are OSS based and stability reports from gentoo users vary.

Nickolay

----------

## CrAzYChIcK

 *Gentii wrote:*   

> huh ? If sound is important, then buy an external sound card, like an audigy 2 or something.

 

 ...does the emu10k1 driver actually have full hardware mixing support? doesn't say much on the site

----------

## Bungopolis

Yes, the emu10k1 driver has full hardware mixing support.

----------

## CrAzYChIcK

i said what the hell, and plugged in my old SB Audigy, didn't expect it to work cuz this card is one of those proprietary Dell cards that won't even take standard windows drivers. to my suprise it works great with the emu10k1 driver, sounds better than that crappy  i8x0 NF2 driver. (altho i remember the soundstorm APU kicking the ass out of this card in wind0ze)

okay i'm off topic now, last post i promise  :Razz: 

----------

## eigenvalue

 *d4rk74m4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm having the same problems here, I can get the installer to modprobe the driver if I just enable the OSS bit.  But once the installers done the modprobe, it will hardlock my machine on any attempt to modprobe/insmod it.
> 
> 

 

The NVIDA  known problems say that the audio driver hangs on load with a 2.6 kernel and APIC enabled.  If you have it enabled, dissable it by adding "noapci" to your boot options.

----------

## PrakashP

You mean "noapic".

----------

## Neocorp

could someone write like a short howto or something on getting this driver to work? Ive been using ALSA ever since ive been using Linux, so i have no clue how to do this with OSS...

----------

## PrakashP

Don't bother with the driver. It *doesn't* work properly.

----------

## Neocorp

well id like to try it because with the i810 whatever driver, i get weird high-frequency noises when theres no sound played. These noises increase on CPU / Disk-load. I remember problems like this with windows and they were solved by installing certain drivers by nvidia.

And this is really annoying me...

----------

## ian!

Well. This is kernel related. Moving from Multimedia.

----------

## smn

could someone who got the sound to work please post how he/she did that? what did you guys put in modules.conf? 

i dont get any sound at all, nvsound installed fine, modprobe nvsound also works, but no sound at all. arts aborts with AudioSubSystem::handleIO: write failed. xmms doesnt play sound either, i cant even access /dev/dsp  :Sad: 

i have like no clue how to configure that oss-stuff.

----------

## Gentii

 *smn wrote:*   

> could someone who got the sound to work please post how he/she did that? what did you guys put in modules.conf? 
> 
> i dont get any sound at all, nvsound installed fine, modprobe nvsound also works, but no sound at all. arts aborts with AudioSubSystem::handleIO: write failed. xmms doesnt play sound either, i cant even access /dev/dsp 
> 
> i have like no clue how to configure that oss-stuff.

 

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> Don't bother with the driver. It *doesn't* work properly.

 

----------

## Plastic

According to NV, the next version of the driver will work properly with APIC.

----------

